# Homing Pigoen at Sea!



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Hi there i am a crew member on an offshore vessel serving in the North Sea and we often get homing pigeons onboard when they get lost in the fog.

We currently have one onboard and we have been feeding it and watering it as it refused to leave the safe haven of the ship.

All we have onboard to feed it is sesame seed, ground nuts bread etc, i have made sure it has access to fresh water everyday.

The chief mate had been complaining about the poo all over the deck so we had to make it a temp shelter.

We will be in port in Aberdeen in two weeks time so he will be getting picked up from there if we can contact the owner. 

I would just like to hear what advice you have for its well being, he/she is very friendly and even took to sitting on some of the crew members knee as we have a smoke break.

Thank you in advance

Andy


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

aussiesk8,

It sounds like you are doing everthing that you can the right way. If you have to you can also feed it bits of bread. I don't know how to contact the national organizations in England. If you go to pigeons.org, this is one of the national organizations here in the U.S.A., and I'm sure that they would know someone who could help you eventually contact the owner. On behalf of dedicated pigeon racers in the world I want to thank you for your care and efforts. Please let me know what happens! Thank you very much!

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can go here:
http://www.rpra.org/Default.aspx?tabid=595
and report the band. 
It does sound like you are doing all you can do. Ask the captain to please be a little patient with the bird. If not for you, it would surely drown and I don't think he wants that? 
And, again, from another pigeon racer........thanks for giving this little guy a free ride home.
PS: you could also give him a little rice (uncooked)....not A LOT, but some would be fine.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Cool ill check all that out guys, ill maybe try n get some pictures of him/her up at some point too if you are interested. 

I also moved him into a better ventilated area of the ship, its also a bit quiter there so he/she isnt getting spooked with all the strange people going back and forwards lol.

He has a good appetite anyways, the beak is like a pnumatic drill in that box scooping all those seeds up haha

Thanks a million

Andy


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Andy,

You bet were're interested! Pictures are always great! Thanks!

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiesk8 said:


> Cool ill check all that out guys, ill maybe try n get some pictures of him/her up at some point too if you are interested.
> 
> I also moved him into a better ventilated area of the ship, its also a bit quiter there so he/she isnt getting spooked with all the strange people going back and forwards lol.
> 
> ...


We'd LOVE pictures!! That would be great!
Is the band a GB band? There may be somewhere else you have to go to report it. If you want to give us the band info, we can help with that.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

The band says GB on it and it is blue in colour, both his wee legs are banded. I was planning on changing the bottom of the box out tomorrow to keep it nice and clean so ill have someone give me a hand so i can have a good look at the band and get some pictures so keep your eyes peeled.

The crew hav'nt been as enthusiastic in helping but i think they are just so used to getting them onboard and see them as a bit of a nusiance however there are a couple of guys interested in making sure he sees dry land again.

Hopefully i wont need to be asking you guys for treating sea sick pigeons as im sure it may not be a common care issue haha. However, i can appreciate this little guy is someones pride and joy and would appreciate him coming home in good health. 

He has certainly been on an interesting journey so far!

Cheers


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well then, if the band has GB on it, the web site I gave you is where it needs to be reported. They should get back to you with the owners information.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

"wee legs"... so cute.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

I obviously have no experience in the keeping of pigeons or birds of any kind for that matter but i have heard alot about pigeons being put to sleep when they are returned to their owners on account of them being no good for getting lost. 

If this is the case what would you recommend i do when looking to return him to his owner, should i ask the owner what his intentions are once it is returned.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Andy,

You may but, remember this bird is someone else's property. You might be able to find out from the owner if he/she plans on keeping the bird, and if they don't, I'm sure someone in GB would be willing to give it a new home. Relocating the bird would have to be with the owners permission and then the owner would tranfer rights to the bird to the new owner. I think it's great that you are doing all this care for a tired, lost pigeon. Again thank you!

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiesk8 said:


> I obviously have no experience in the keeping of pigeons or birds of any kind for that matter but i have heard alot about pigeons being put to sleep when they are returned to their owners on account of them being no good for getting lost.
> 
> If this is the case what would you recommend i do when looking to return him to his owner, should i ask the owner what his intentions are once it is returned.


I won't tell you that this doesn't happen, but I'm pretty sure that if this bird can be gotten back to it's owner, he'll be fine. If nothing else, the owner will have a story to tell............LOL
All birds that don't make it home are not "dummies"..........there could have been bad weather or lots of other things that happened that we may never know about.
Best thing is to take it one step at a time........find the owner first, if you can and go from there.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

I'll get in touch with the link provided above to alert the owner anyways, will hopefully be able to post the pictures tomorrow if the cursed connection is any good out here. I'll keep you all updates.

Shame im not at home more often as i wouldnt mind taking up the hobby

Thanks again for all your help

Andy (concerned surrogate father) haha


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just saw your thread, Andy!!

Wow! What an experience! Don't think we have ever had THIS type of adventure before!

We can't tell you enough how much your concern and help means...not only to us, but, let's face it..."wee legs" the pigeon! 

I must say, that is ONE smart pij to land on your ship - actually, he _knew_ there would be a "friend" there! 

I can't add to the advice already given...just saying THANKS! 

AND, pics and updates are eagerly awaited!!

As you can see, we are seeds and nuts about pigeons!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi with her gang: Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of him, this is a wonderful story. How lucky for him to have someone like you and your mates to watch out for him. Won't he have a story to tell when he gets home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I get the DEFINITE FEELING that this thread is gonna be one of our MOST POPULAR!!

We are ALL sitting on pins and needles, waiting to see what happens next!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

"Wee legs" it is then lol, i was thinkin i should name him, cheers Mr. Squeaks 

Found a good few bits of off cuts to make a better box for him tomorrow too.

As a trainee navigational officer i guess i can understand "wee legs" situation, it is alot easier than expected to loose your bearings in the fog. No puns intended but i guess we are just on the same boat


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

aussiesk8 said:


> The crew hav'nt been as enthusiastic in helping but i think they are just so used to getting them onboard and see them as a bit of a nusiance however there are a couple of guys interested in making sure he sees dry land again
> Cheers


 Hi AUSSIESK8,I always understood that sailors considered birds landing on their ship as good luck for the ship and crew. .GEORGE


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

The more luck the better George


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well that's a new one. I hope it doesn't get sea sick !

If you have any problem and the owners don't want the bird back, which is sometimes the case, do come back to us and we'll try and help.

Thanks for looking after him in the meantime.

Janet


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

aussiesk8 said:


> Hi there i am an officer cadet on an offshore vessel serving in the North Sea and we often get homing pigeons onboard when they get lost in the fog.
> 
> We currently have one on-board and we have been feeding it and watering it as it refused to leave the safe haven of the ship (we are 150 miles NE of the Shetlands).
> 
> ...


Andy,

Thank you for your help and concern for this lost racer.

I am curious who your chief mate complains to when sea gulls do their business on the ship of the deck ? .......


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

What a little hero - love the story, and cheering on little Weelegs. Can't wait to see his cruise holiday pics!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, AussiesK8...that sure didn't take long!!

Little WeeLegs now has a FAN CLUB! AND, if I'm not mistaken, more fans to come as "word" gets around!! 

Thank you for naming him, but, actually, I can't take credit as you were the FIRST to mention "wee legs."  

Hate to tell you this, but now, we ALL will eagerly be awaiting updates! And, you thought you only needed a few answers!! Little did you know...

BTW, after the saga of WeeLegs has been resolved: returns to his/her owner or finds a forever home...we hope you will stay in touch with our site! Besides, you never know when another pij may be winging your way...the word is out, y'know...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> I get the DEFINITE FEELING that this thread is gonna be one of our MOST POPULAR!!
> 
> We are ALL sitting on pins and needles, waiting to see what happens next!!
> 
> ...


You can ........ADD me to the FAN club... I LOVE this thread.............. How very COOL is that!!!!

_ANDY... mate , your amazing to take care of Wee legs!_ I can NOT wait to see the pictures.... and hear the tales of Wee legs GRAND adventures... Seriously --- this is ONE story that deserves to be made into a childrens BOOK! HOW COOL, would that be!!! My very best of wishes for a safe Journey for ALL! And a SALUTE to the crew for helping a wayward soul!! 

Many Wishes for a safe return!!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is cool you are taking care of that bird. You are doing fine. I myself can't wait for any pictures. That is definitely race birds that got lost probably from the bad weather. If the owner doesn't want it back, I am sure some others might.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys, i have been working on his new box for most of my spare time this morning but ran into a few problems, the wood is really hard and the panel pins on here are much too long. But hurdles are to be bound over so ill hopefully get it finnished when im off watch at 4pm. 

Wee legs has been fed and watered this morning, he was cooing away when i opened the box, i dont know if he was saying "hello" or "what took you so long!" 

Maybe i shall write a childrens story after all haha. We'll have to see what else he gets up to first.

Gotta rush off to the bridge now but ill be back on later


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Andy.

Thank you for your kindness and concern over this lost little homing pigeon.

I'm LOOK  ing forward to an update on "wee legs" and if you were able to locate his/her owner.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

aussiesk8 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, i have been working on his new box for most of my spare time this morning but ran into a few problems, the wood is really hard and the panel pins on here are much too long. But hurdles are to be bound over so ill hopefully get it finnished when im off watch at 4pm.
> 
> Wee legs has been fed and watered this morning, he was cooing away when i opened the box, *i dont know if he was saying "hello" or "what took you so long!" *
> Maybe i shall write a childrens story after all haha. We'll have to see what else he gets up to first.
> ...



Uh, in my considered opinion, Andy, he was saying BOTH!!  

I have a feeling that WeeLegs is gonna be one spoiled pij by the time you reach port! Too bad he can't be the ship's mascot...yeah, I know, not everyone feels the same about pigeons! 

Besides, he sounds like such a dear bird, I hope the owner will take him back.

See you and WeeLegs...later...

Hugs and Scritches

Shi 

and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe...who say that WeeLegs is a lucky pij to be on such a lovely "cruise!"


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Since you are all so friendly on here i will introduce myself a bit better, my name is Andrew and i am 20 years old, i come from the west coast of Scotland.

As some of you may be aware i have come across my little pigeon named "wee legs" who is lost out at sea. I finally got off bridge watch at 4pm and managed to get down and finnish off the new home for him i started this morning. I am certainly no master carpenter so its a little basic. The pictures are not great but i didnt want to handle him too much as i think he was a little stressed out. Here they are anyways with more to come


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Eli the second engineer checking out the pigeons pimpin new crib


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What FANTASTIC pictures!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! That's one lucky little birdie and I think the home you have for him is just fine. Better than what I could do, that's for sure.
YOU GO Weelegs..............LOVE the name.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

cheers lovebirds weelegs seems like one happy little dude. Gonna try and locate the owner from the link provided tomorrow. 

Thank alot guys im stoked that you are stoked hehe


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

The crew all wanted to say hi and its great you are all interested. Maybe we can get a crew photo with weelegs at the front before the end of our trip at sea lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiesk8 said:


> The crew all wanted to say hi and its great you are all interested. Maybe we can get a crew photo with weelegs at the front before the end of our trip at sea lol


That would be great! We'd love to see you all...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

weelegs is a cutie and so are you!.....good job on his new quarters....what a nice story this is....


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> weelegs is a cutie and so are you!.....good job on his new quarters....what a nice story this is....


Couldn't have said it better myself, Spirit Wings!
FloridaLuv's idea about a children's book is real neat; it is forming in my head already: a cautionary tale for pigeons/children who are fast and adventurous and won't heed advice to stay in sight of the flock, - but with the happy ending of a cruise in the North Sea with Andy and his mates and his very own cosy apartment. Keep the photos coming Andy - especially the one with the whole crew - we could co-write this you know!


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, just had a great idea! (you all may disagree, but I am prone to bouts of wild enthusiasm first thing in the morning, as it is here)
Why don't we have a competition for the best children's book about Wee Legs? We could all enter our scripts complete with pics from Andy and/or drawings for those with artistic talent, and the crew could pick their favourite. Whaddyathink????


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Andy,

Thanks for the pictures, and thank any and all of the rest of the crew that have helped and been interested in "Wee Legs". You and the crew will be famous before you know it!! Thanks again! Safe Journey!

Ralph


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> weelegs is a cutie and so are you!.....good job on his new quarters....what a nice story this is....


DITTO!!! 

What great pictures and hope to see more. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures! That bird looks like a champion and his crib is pimping and tight. I like those stickers as well (yellow and black). If I may say so that bird is probably smart. Birds at sea usually dies from drowning as Taiwan racer finds out. I am glad that the bird found someone nice--you and your crew. I think that pigeon will be writing a book saying how it braved the stormy sea and found a future captain who allows his ship named serenity to be a sanctuary.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

this is so cool, thank you Andy for helping this guy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Della, I think the story is moving quite nicely at this point, but can always be written up in storybook form too!

Andy, bless your heart! Of course, we would love to see the crew with the pigeon who started it all...WeeLegs! Oh yes, HI ELI!!

Ahhh, a Scottish lad...how fun! SO NICE TO MEET YOU ALL!! Great pictures and a lovely home, away from home, for WeeLegs! 

I agree, WeeLegs looks like he is traveling in style! He's a MOST HANDSOME Checker (color pattern). 

My Mr. Squeaks also wears green "bling" on each leg (green bands).

Looking forward to the next episode!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all your kind comments and ideas. The crew all love looking at the updates on this forum, its great! 

Della I love the idea of a childrens book, so if any of you do have ideas we can get the ball rolling 

Got a few more pictures today so ill maybe try and update later if the connection is permitting.

All the best

Andy and the crew aboard the Viking Explorer


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries - I'll start putting some ideas together later in the week and post them for input. (In the meantime, I have to get my new breeding boxes moved into the pigeon loft before anyone else lays eggs on the floor!)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Andy,

What a nice, caring young man you are to go to all this trouble to help out a pigeon lost at sea. You have a good heart. Many thanks to you and to the members of your crew aboard the Viking Explorer.

I've been enjoying reading this thread very much and the pictures are just wonderful.

Thanks again to you and your crew. What a nice bunch of guys!!

Linda


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for your comment Lin, we are all very fond of him.

I am so proud of wee legs, i took a big gamble today (in my eyes) by letting him out of his hutch onto the deck as it was nice and sunny. I was worried he might take off and not come back or maybe not go back in his box. HOWEVER, he pecked around all the guys until his heart was content then went back in his box by himself!!

I am so glad that he will be able to spread his wings and get back into his box again at night. Got more pictures today and will upload them tomorrow.

Thanks again folks, and to della too for thinking about writing the story! Hows this for a title? "Wee legs gets his sea legs" or some other combination lol


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Perfect title Andy! We're away!
And now that you have discovered the joy of witnessing a bird being free and coming back to live with you by choice, I think you'll be hooked for life. I can just see you into the future as a retired sailor, tending your pigeon loft in the back yard of your home with a sea view, and tucking your grandchildren into bed with their favourite story: "Wee Legs gets his Sea Legs".


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a smart bird. Still be careful though. Once you get near land, it might attempt to go back to its previous home. Nevertheless, the bird seemed to have taken a liking to all the crew there. You and your crew might be natural in pigeon keeping. You memorized the band number, right? I wonder who owned that bright pigeon.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Before i got up today one of the crew let the pigeon out, they then started the davit motor to launch the rescue craft for an exercise drill and the noise caused wee legs to take off. He went over to the oil rig we think where we have seen other pigeons, he has been gone for a few hours now. I hope he comes back. I was a bit ticked off but then again we are now 35 miles from land so he could easily make it ashore in no time. I have left food out so he may come back.

If this is the way it ends im sorry its not quite the happy ending we had planned. Otherwise i will keep in touch with my new friends on pigeon talk!

I will update again soon and let you know if he has come back  Miss him already


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiesk8 said:


> Before i got up today one of the crew let the pigeon out, they then started the davit motor to launch the rescue craft for an exercise drill and the noise caused wee legs to take off. He went over to the oil rig we think where we have seen other pigeons, he has been gone for a few hours now. I hope he comes back. I was a bit ticked off but then again we are now 35 miles from land so he could easily make it ashore in no time. I have left food out so he may come back.
> 
> If this is the way it ends im sorry its not quite the happy ending we had planned. Otherwise i will keep in touch with my new friends on pigeon talk!
> 
> I will update again soon and let you know if he has come back  Miss him already



If you are that close to land, then he may have taken off for home. Sure would like to know where home is and how far it is from where you are. What year was on Weelegs band? I hope he comes back to you if he isn't really close to home. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah 08 was on his band lovebirds. We are at this location for another week before making our way to Aberdeen where i will be going home. If he is at the rig there is every chance he could come back.

 i hope he does not have too far to go. We were over 90 miles offshore when wee legs came to us. The North east of Scotland is not majorly huge so there is a good possibility he has headed off home.

I will keep updated to let you all know what happens. Otherwise i cant thank you enough for your help, advice and support.

Fare thee well my feathered friend. By fate our paths have merged though now they must diverge for you are free and have taken off in flight far outwith my sight. Though it is sad i feel all i ask of you is remember me as you dine down on every tasty meal.

May your life be sure and steadfast Wee Legs you sure earned your sea legs

Andy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiesk8 said:


> Yeah 08 was on his band lovebirds. We are at this location for another week before making our way to Aberdeen where i will be going home. If he is at the rig there is every chance he could come back.
> 
> i hope he does not have too far to go. We were over 90 miles offshore when wee legs came to us. The North east of Scotland is not majorly huge so there is a good possibility he has headed off home.
> 
> ...



Well, if you want to send me the band information, I will try my best to find out who the owner is and try to get in touch with them. You can do that through the web site I gave you, but I've got plenty of time to do the research if you'd like. It's up to you. You can send me a PM with the band info. It's up to you. Bottom line is, you gave Weelegs another shot at life......and we all appreciate you doing that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

best wishes weelegs!.....hope we can find out if he gets back home....


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope he comes back. If he is hanging out at the rig, he might well come back for a feed. If he has headed for home, there is every chance he could make it now. I think he is a clever enough pij to survive after your help. Anyways, we can still do his story; just might have to make up a few bits we don't know about for sure. Good luck!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If your ship doesn't move, he might come back and check it out again. Pigeons have an amazing eyesight that US Coast Guard here used them in some search and rescue mission.

In resettling/rehoming pigeons, we usually advice not to startle them. When that happens they can take off and be gone just like what you noticed.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

May the sun shine warmly upon your face as fair winds and following seas guide your path in this sea call life Wee Legs. Your tired wings found friendship with a young sailer Scotman and he found friendship thur you. 

Andy, you have let us see the kind heart you have and it has been an honor. If you find yourself in the state of Georgia in USA I promise a hot meal and a cold beer while we swap seastories my friend.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I am so sad to hear that WeeLegs flew away, there is always the possibility he could come back. After all, good food can be hard to find!

However, if he does decide to make a go for home, we wish him all the wind beneath his wings that he will need.

I hope you keep the cage you built...you never know when another feathered soul will need your help. Word gets around, y'know!

Please keep in touch with us. I don't think we have another member who spends most of their time at sea. 

Would like to know more about the Viking Explorer and adventures you and your crew have!

Many thanks!

Hugs

Shi and her pijies: Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh No Andy!!!!!

I'm sorry.

_I am SO happy that you liked my idea of writing a childrens book!!!! _
Remember a good story leaves much to the imagination of the reader, so perhaps WeeLegs is creating the suspence for the story! Only he will know what the future holds for him....
Safe travels little WeeLegs and MY very very best wishes for a safe return over land and sea!!! 

I do hope he passes your way again, and if not, .....he had the pleasure of meeting one MIGHTY fine lad! On top of a crew ,who went out of their way to care for him..... Pijie or not... know: you are ALWAYS welcome here on PT. (also know: we all hope little WeeLegs will return to his home at sea... so Keep positive) And, Like Shi said- We'd love to hear the tales of the Viking Explorer.....

All the Best to you and the Crew 
-Jenn-


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys, its been nearly a year since my adventures with wee legs on the high seas but id like to let you all know he did infact come back to the ship. He never went back in his box again but as we got to around 35 miles off of Aberdeen he took off straight for land.

I had the opportunity to get a picture with a couple members of the crew with this little pidge and can only apologise about the length of time it has taken me to respond but we all know how the big ship of time sails on lol

I have had to suspend my time at sea for the time being after a nasty skateboarding accident that left my elbow and wrist in 13 bits. So i might not have the pleasure of another sea pidgeon for a while yet.

I can not thank you enough for your interest and kind words and hope not to become a stranger. Enjoy the pics


Wee legs himself









Artur the polishman









The guys



















Andy


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

another one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, wee legs found land!!!! thanks for the update and pics.... made my day!


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Glad to hear it spirit wings, sorry again it took so long. Its nice to be home this time of year. All the pigeons in my back garden are strutting their stuff for the ladies!

Andy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fabulous pictures...what a hoot you all must be.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah you can often end up sailing with some weird and wonderful characters lol


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been a captain for many years at sea and the Aussies are the characters, along with the Kiwis don't point the fingure elsewhere! Got into this thread late but glad you made friends in the pigeon world mate! Good people run into good people! Any port the beer is on me. Jim


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the pix!!! You guys look like you're a bunch of laughs to be around! The pigeon looks so plump and healthy. So glad you decided to try and take care of it.


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Thank you guys, i have been very fortunate to sail with good guys. When you are away from home for an extended period of time it is nice to have something that keeps you occupied and brings you joy.

I would very much like to join the hobby of flying pigeons however my girlfriend is completely terrified of anything feathered  lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The pictures are awesome, you all look like such a happy bunch, and the wee legs looks happy too, and quite healthy! He looks like part of the group.

Glad "wee legs" found his "land legs" and I hope you are on the mend from your accident.

I'm looking  forward to another ADVENTURE ON THE HIGH SEAS, should another of our "feathered friends" find you.

Take care, and God bless you, and thank you for the update.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gr8 pictures


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Aussiesk8: Good luck to you on your travels with much wind behind you sail and thanks for taking care of the birdie--pictures were great--thanks so much and bless you and yours...c.hert


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

"Fair winds and following seas and long may your big jib draw!"

A hot meal, a cold beer and a toast for you my friend if you ever find yourself in the state of Georgia in the USA.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Great update! And great to hear from you again.

Linda


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

what a nice story, warms your heart knowing people like this


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words folks, Big T it is a small world so i might have to take you up on that beer some day.

There is a large group of feral pigeons in my garden that are interesting to watch and feed. My neighbour feeds them everyday so they dont go to far any more. So im sure ill be back on here regularly if i have any questions or pictures for you.

All the best Guys


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What a great story : ) Did any one ever get the rest of the band # to see if wee legs made it home?
Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Priceless!!!!


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> What a great story : ) Did any one ever get the rest of the band # to see if wee legs made it home?
> Dave


I am afraid i misplaced the piece of paper with the details of the band, i had intended to contact the owner to make them aware of this wonderful pigeons journey.

Andy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you happen to post the band info. on our forum earlier?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Did you happen to post the band info. on our forum earlier?


I checked, blue with "GB" on it is all the info we got.

Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It would have been pretty cool to find out if wee legs made it home.
Dave


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> It would have been pretty cool to find out if wee legs made it home.
> Dave


Like all men of the sea, Wee Legs was home as soon as his legs found land.

God's grace, Wee Legs, God's grace.
Tony


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Andy,
Just read the thread, AWESOME!! loved the story...'wee legs'...u, the ships' crew, great reading mate. Thanks, peace, YaSin


----------



## aussiesk8 (May 29, 2009)

Wee legs pops into my head from time to time, I wonder where you are buddy


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe next time you are in port you should find a young racer and raise it on the boat, then you would have a friend for years to come.
Dave


----------

